# Einordnung pdk 10er Raid



## Biebre (31. August 2009)

Hey zusammen,

ich wollte nachfragen wo man den pdc 10er Raid im Vergleich zu naxx 10 einordnen kann vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. Danke für eure antworten. =)

Gruß.


----------



## Baldoran (31. August 2009)

ähm...ein gutes stück über naxx 10ner ?


----------



## Anburak-G (31. August 2009)

Naja, im vergleich zu Naxx muss man etwas mehr nachdenken und weniger bomben^^


----------



## Greg09 (31. August 2009)

bisschen über naxx...aber weniger zeitaufwendig


----------



## Hosenschisser (31. August 2009)

Ich würd PDK so mit den Wächtern in Ulduar gleichsetzen.
Die Champs ungefähr wie Mimiron, die Twins aber eher wie den Leviathan (die sind echt ein Witz).


----------



## Holyjudge (31. August 2009)

wow ... tolle hilfen von euch ! ... -.-'!

naxx10er -> ulduar10er -> pdk10er!
jedenfalls vom gear her!

dein gear sollte aufjedenfall aus naxx10er und ulduar 10er bestehen wenn du in pdk10er reingehst
damit du es einfacher hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die taktikten sind definitiv mal anderes als naxx10er und teilweise auch als bei ulduar 10er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bsind vergleichbar mit den Wächtern/Vezax/Yogg

http://www.rpguides.de/
da findest du meistens gute taktikerklärungen teilweise sogar mit video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GL


----------



## AoC.Virtus (1. September 2009)

@ Holyjudge
mit gear aus naxx10 ? ähmmmm du meinst eher naxx25 inkl ulduar10

wer mit itemlevel200 pdk10 gehen will, kann bei uns lange warten


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2009)

HC wird sicher um einiges schwerer...^^


----------



## blaupause (1. September 2009)

mir ist ein schlecht equipter dd, der die bosse kennt 
lieber als nen gut equipter, der den raid sprengt

naja ich finds jetzt nicht so wirklich anspruchsvoll. einfach mal paar videos anschauen, da denksch auch es geht mit naxx 10 equip. ist schon klar das ne randomgroup lieber nen 6k dps dd will und nicht einen der mit 2,5k rumdümpelt. denke mal als tank sollte man schon ulduar equipt sein aber ansonsten recht easy.


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Insgesamt denke ich nicht, daß PdK eine Schwieirgkeitssteigerung gegenüber Ulduar darstellt. Passendes Equip vorausgesetzt sollte jeder, der ein bisschen spielen kann, problemlos durchkommen. Einzig die Fraktionschampions können nerven, weil es dafür keine wirkliche Taktik gibt. Man muß einfach den ersten Heiler down haben, bevor man selbst den ersten Spieler verliert, dann hat man schon fast gewonnen. Das kann aber durchaus auch mal länger dauern, bis man einen solchen Versuch hat. Aber vom Prinzip her sind auch die nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (1. September 2009)

Biebre schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte nachfragen wo man den pdc 10er Raid im Vergleich zu naxx 10 einordnen kann vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. Danke für eure antworten. =)
> 
> Gruß.



*Kampf 1* kann man mit dem Thaddi-Kampf vergleichen. Man muss schon ein wenig nachdenken und laufen. Ich finde übrigens die Idee mit
dem anstürmenden Yeti witzig. Nicht fordernd, aber witzig.

*Kampf 2* ist eher wieder Richtung Tank & Spank und eigentlich nur für unsere Heiler/Decurser anstrengend. Die DDler toben nur rum und 
kloppen alles nieder. Der Tank muss wach sein - also sorgt für Kaffee - dann liegt er fix.

*Kampf 3* ist leider im 10er eine echte Herausforderung. Wer ohne CC antanzt, kann direkt wieder gehen. Kopfnuss, Sheep, Kick, Stun, Fear
wer seinen Char noch nie - oder selten - im PVP bewegt hat, wird sich wundern. Unser Firsttry hat 2 Minuten gedauert, dann waren wir alle tot.
_(Ok, wir machen Firstrys immer ohne einen Guide zu lesen, ist lustiger ^^)_


*Kampf 4* ist wieder für Leute die Laufen können kein großes Problem. Viel DPS und der Kampf ist ein Witz. Wenig und es wird kniffliger.

Aber für alle Kämpfe gilt: Man sollte Ulduar schon gut voran gekommen sein, nicht wegen des Equips sondern weil man da mal endlich 
wieder das Laufen lernen musste. Taktiken beherrschen und nicht einfach alles wegbomben wie in Naxx.

Wie viele auch schon geschrieben haben, Item Level 200 könnte grenzwertig sein. Klar, wenn man mit Twinks rein geht und die Bosse schon
3-4 x gelegt hat sollte es auch klappen. Aber Firsttrys mit diesem Equipstand könnten dauern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (1. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht…
Der 1. Kampf ist noch ganz nett, wie ich finde. Das heikle wird da eher die 2. Phase, meiner Meinung nach. Bei der 3. Phase ist es leicht, solange die „anvisierten“ vom Yeti auch richtig weglaufen. Ich denke, den gesamten Kampf kann man schon auf Ulduar Freya Niveau setzen.

Der 2. Kampf ist schon um einiges schwerer- movement Krüppel aufgepasst, hier wird´s unschön enden. Aus dem Feuer raus, debuff decursen, und Heiler das Ziel verstärkt heilen, was diesen debuff hat (ich weiß gerade nicht, wie er heißt). Aber alles in allem sehe ich Ihn noch als relativ einfach an- ich würde sagen, im Naxx 25er Gothik+Heigan Niveau.

Der 3. Kampf ist… nunja… ich fand, er ist eine Enttäuschung. Ich weiß nicht mehr, welches set up wir hatten, aber es war, im Gegensatz zu den Bossen davor, einfach nur noch langweilig. Das, was ich gesehen habe (vor exakt einer Woche) würde ich, von der Schwierigkeit, auf einen Trash Mob setzen.
Aber diesen Kampf kann man auch nicht richtig beurteilen- es kommt halt auf das set up der Gegner an, wie ich finde.

Den 4. Kampf kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, außer eventuell aus der Sicht im 25er (war da gestern auf Probe bei einem Raid mit), wobei er da sehr interessant ist, wie ich finde. Anti- Movement Krüppel Boss, aber gleichzeitig interessant durch die verschiedenen Ladung (Hell und Dunkel), geparrt mit den Vortexen.


Mein equip Stand ist bei Naxx 25er/ Ulduar 10er.


----------



## swenkhhc (1. September 2009)

1.Kampf : leicht

2.Kampf : leicht

3.Kampf : sehr glücksabhängig, je nachdem welche Gegnerkonstellation man bekommt und wie das
 eigene Setup der Gruppe ist.Meinem Empfinden nach im 10er schwerer als im 25er, 
da man im 25 einfach rein rechnerisch mehr Spieler auf jeden einzeilenen Mob ansetzen kann.10er =1.6 Spieler pro Mob;25er=2,5 Spieler pro Mob--da hat man einfach ein bisschen mehr Möglichkeiten die Gegner aus dem Kampf zu nehmen.

Wir haben es im 10er nicht geschafft die Gruppe zu legen.
Gegner: Krieger, DK,Jäger,Magier,Pala und Schamie.
Gruppe:Kriegertank, DKtank,Eleschamie,Verstärkerschamie,Jäger,HM,Schurke,Magier,Bäumchen,Diszi,Pala

Wir haben alles mögliche ausprobiert aber unser bester try war leider nur soweit das wir 2 down bekommen haben.
Haben dann nach ca 20 Versuchen aufgegeben und wollen es heute nochmal probieren.

4.Kampf---kann ich noch nichts zu sagen


----------



## Elindir (1. September 2009)

em ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich dem Equip für PdK 10 nHC

Da ich eigentlich ausschliesslich PvP (Arena) betreibe, habe ich mehr oder weniger nur pvp equip (bin Pala Heiler)

Mit dem Mana kann ich bei den PvE Equipen Kollegen nicht mithalten, aber wie siets aus mit der ZM? Ich habe mit einigen PvE Teilen (Naxx25 & PdC Hero) 2k ZM und 18k Mana. 

Reicht das? 

zudem habe ich eine PvP Healskillung, das heist -5% Crit... habe 22% Healcrit. Das blöde ist, dass ich schon alle Healteile aus PdC habe und nicht wirklich lust habe Naxx25 zu machen.... einmal reicht um zu wissen, dass die ini langweilig ist...


----------



## veryarrant (1. September 2009)

Boss1
Wenn man halbwegs eingespielt ist eigentlich kein wirkliches Problem. Liegt bei uns wie vermutlich auch bei vielen anderen im Firsttry.

Boss2
Meiner Meinung nach etwas einfacher als der erste. Tanks müssen wach sein und Heiler auch damit sie nicht einfach mal so nebenbei einen mit Fleisch einäschern oder wie der Quatsch heisst sterben lassen.

Boss3
Je nach Combo sehr anspruchsvoll. In der ersten Woche hatten wir eine sehr einfache Combo..die lag im second Try. Diese Woche haben wir enorm lange gebraucht bis unsere Combo lag. BTW es ist lustig wie manche Leute den Boss als lächerlich einfach deklarieren , obwohl sie bis jetzt nur Kindercombos bekommen haben. Sonst würden sie solche Kommentare nicht bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boss4
Netter Kampf..etwas konzentrieren und die beiden liegen sehr schnell


Alles in allem finde ich PDK ganz nett. Vor allem muss man nicht ewig Trash legen. Vom Bossniveau würde ich die Schwierigkeit wie schon jemand gesagt hat bei den Hütern von UL einordnen. Eq und etwas Skill sollte man auf jeden Fall haben.


Mfg


----------



## Tundohr (1. September 2009)

Kann meine Vorredner nur bestätigen. 
Die Bosse in PDK 10er sind bei passendem Equipstand nicht schwerer als Ulduar, teilweise sogar leichter. Außer der dritte Boss, die Fraction Champions, die sind von der Kombination die man bekommt abhängig. Die Twins sind vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ein schlechter Witz, allerdings macht der Kampf trotzdem richtig Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PDK 10er ist meiner Meinung nach vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her schon eine Instanz in der man seine Twinks ausrüsten kann ...


----------



## Harry85217 (1. September 2009)

@ Elindir

erstmal Hallo Serverkollege, bin zwar auf der Allyseite aber helfe doch gerne. Deine PVP Skillung und dein PVP Equip wird nicht für diese Inse reichen. 22% Healcrit, 2k Zm und 18K Mana sind definitiv zu wenig. Du solltest schon vernünftiges PVE Equip besitzen und ich denke nicht dass du nicht unbedingt Naxx gehen musst um das zubekommen. Durch die Daily Heros bekommste Marken welches zu ja einsetzen kannst. Weiterhin die Gegenstände aus PDC Hero sind ca. Ulduar 10er Nivea welches für die PDK 10er reicht. Zum Vergleich eines Vollständigen PVE Holypalas hier meine Werte: ca. 36% Crit; ca. 2,5k zm; ca. 24k Mana ungebufft.

Grüße Goldi


----------



## Totebone (1. September 2009)

Was schreibt ihr eigendlich für den 2. Kampf "decursen" ? meines wissen kommt kein Einziger Fluch vor oO


----------



## Elindir (1. September 2009)

danke Goldi

hmm dann muss ich wohl noch meine restlichen PvP Teile austauschen und mir mit Dualspec eine 2te Heal PvE Skillung bauen


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (1. September 2009)

also ich persönlich freue mich auf anub und darauf endlich die hc variante probieren zu können ^^ 
najo fraktionschampions sind mit ner gruppe die ein bisschen eingespielt ist kein problem (lagen bei uns first try obwohl uns 2 dds verreckt sind) valkyrstwins nervte nur das uns immer bei so 15-20% der instanzserver abgekackt ist ^^


----------



## Super PePe (1. September 2009)

pdk ist genau so schwer wie rf... warum?
 fehlt die mob/bosskenntnis kann man sich bei beiden inis gleich an den friedhof setzen


----------



## Natsumee (1. September 2009)

die letzten bosse in Ulduar sind sicher schwerer als PDK 10er

und das mit dem mir ist ein grün equipter lieber glaub ich nicht


----------



## DegStaerian (1. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> @ Holyjudge
> mit gear aus naxx10 ? ähmmmm du meinst eher naxx25 inkl ulduar10
> 
> wer mit itemlevel200 pdk10 gehen will, kann bei uns lange warten



In dieser id sind wir erstmals auch mit Twinks PdK10er gegangen, und da waren teilweise blau equipte (Questitems) Tanks dabei. Bei den ersten 2 Bossen hatten wir dennoch kaum Probleme.
Generell finde ich die ersten beiden Bosse bei weitem leichter als den Großteil der Bosse in Ulduar. Weshalb diese mit erfahrenen Leuten auch mit Low-Gear schaffbar sind.

so long DegStaerian


----------



## Mitzy (1. September 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Was schreibt ihr eigendlich für den 2. Kampf "decursen" ? meines wissen kommt kein Einziger Fluch vor oO



Ich glaube mich entsinnen zu können, an einen "Magie"- debuff.


----------



## LRushl (1. September 2009)

öhhhm jetzt mal ganz ehrlich bis jetzt gibt es nur eine ini die schwer ist und das ist ulduar und da auch nur die hardmodes

aber ich freue mich schon auf die champs hero dann


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. September 2009)

PdK10 mit Gilde < Naxx10 mit Randoms xD


----------



## Panaku (1. September 2009)

also ich finde das pdk (10 und 25) eigentlich recht einfach ist, bis auf die faction champions lag auch bei uns alles im firsttry, bei den faction champions kommt es halt auch auf die konstellation an.

schwierigkeit bis jetzt ist zwischen freya,hodir,thorim und mimiron, general, yogg


----------



## Bighorn (1. September 2009)

DegStaerian schrieb:


> In dieser id sind wir erstmals auch mit Twinks PdK10er gegangen, und da waren teilweise blau equipte (Questitems) Tanks dabei. Bei den ersten 2 Bossen hatten wir dennoch kaum Probleme.
> Generell finde ich die ersten beiden Bosse bei weitem leichter als den Großteil der Bosse in Ulduar. Weshalb diese mit erfahrenen Leuten auch mit Low-Gear schaffbar sind.
> 
> so long DegStaerian


Da hätte ich gerne Beweise. Der Pfähler haut mit nem 3er Debuffstack derbst zu. Das überlebt der Tank nur wenn vieleicht die Schmuckstücke noch Questgegenstände sind.
Ein Tank unter 30k HP muß sich da garnicht erst hinstellen. Ansonsten tun mir die Heiler echt leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Fraction Champions finde ich echt hart, haben nach dem weiß nicht wievielten Versuch aufgegeben. Mehr als die 2 Heiler umzuhauen war nicht drinne.
Dudu(Heiler), Priester(Heiler), Schurke, Schamane(Verstärker), Hexer, Magier als Gegner.


----------



## Victiln (1. September 2009)

Ich finde, die ersten 2 Bosse sind sehr sehr einfach. Im Grunde ist das ganz simples Tank&Spank, mit ein paar Sonderfähigkeiten (Adds bei Jaraxxus, das Anstürmen von Eishäuler, der Heal-Debuff bei Jaraxxus usw).

Der 3. Boss ist prinzipiell auch recht einfach. PVP-Erfahrung ist hier durchaus nützlich, da die Gegner die üblichen Klassenfähigkeiten einsetzen. Wenn man schonmal Arena gespielt hat, dann bekommt man das hin.

Die Valkyren sind ebenfalls wieder sehr leicht, wenn man das Movement verinnerlicht hat. In 25er Modus hatten wir die beiden first try in 3 min und 4 sek down (3 min ist speedkill)...und wir wipen immer noch bei Yogg Saron (wir hatten ihn schon down, aber der Kampf ist immer noch anspruchsvoll).

Ich denke, der Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt zwischen Malygos und Ulduar25. Teilweise sind die Fights leichter als Leviathan, die Champions würde ich von der Schwierigkeit bei Vezax/Yoggi einordnen.


BTW: Für Anub Arak ist bereits die PTR-Taktik veröffentlicht...sonderlich viel kann der nicht, im normalen Modus wird er morgen wohl sehr schnell down gehen...zum Glück gehts dann in die heroische Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (1. September 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> naxx10er -> ulduar10er -> pdk10er!
> jedenfalls vom gear her!



WH000T?! Für pdk 10ner (wir sprechen von nonhero) brauchste doch nicht das gear was du in ulduar brauchst Oo. Bis jetzt sind 4 Bosse da. 1-2 legt man grün blau. 3ter is so auf Thorim Hodir niveau. 4wieder unterste schublade.

Ich würd sagen Sartha 0D -> Naxx -> Maly -> pdk1-2,4 -> Uldu clear bis hin zu vezaxxx -> Pdk3 -> Und der gute alte yoggi. (S3d ohne die cheater taktik mit speedkill kommt dann so ......................................................................hier^^ zumindest wenn man nie 25ger geht und von da auch kein gear hat.

Zum 25ger falls dus mal vor hast zu gehn. Sartha 0D naxx maly sartha 3d PdK clear (bis zum 4ten halt ka wie anub is) Uldu. Wobei uldu die ersten 7 halt freeloot sind^^


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

http://wow-heroes.com/


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Zum 25ger falls dus mal vor hast zu gehn. Sartha 0D naxx maly sartha 3d PdK clear (bis zum 4ten halt ka wie anub is) Uldu. Wobei uldu die ersten 7 halt freeloot sind^^



Hmm.. nein. Wenn du Naxx-Gear hast, wird ein Ignis eher bedingt Freeloot sein, Auriaya ist auch etwas Übung. Aber du leidest wohl eh unter chronischem Realitätsverlust, und hast mit Naxx 25er Gear schon Mimiron im 1. Try genatzt. GZ dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. September 2009)

HC>Naxx25er>Naxx10er>Pdk 25er>Pdk10er>Ulduar10er>Ulduar25er


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> HC>Naxx25er>Naxx10er>Pdk 25er>Pdk10er>Ulduar10er>Ulduar25er


Ich glaub du hast < und > verwechselt und auch so irgendwie was durcheinander gebracht ...

Unordnung > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (1. September 2009)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich würd PDK so mit den Wächtern in Ulduar gleichsetzen.
> Die Champs ungefähr wie Mimiron, die Twins aber eher wie den Leviathan (die sind echt ein Witz).



Wer im 10er den Trash vor General geschafft hat wird auch keine Probleme mit den Champions haben...
Alles in allem stimme ich dir zu!


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. September 2009)

bei den Champions kommt es wirklich nur auf die Kombination drauf an.

2 Heiler, Mage, Hunter, DK, Krieger sind nicht ganz so einfach, wenn das CC nicht zu 100% sitzt. Auch sonst ist es für PvP-Muffel, wie ich einer bin, nicht ganz so leicht.


----------



## Cybereule (1. September 2009)

Ähmmm...UL Watcher_ Die sind schwieriger als die Bosse aus PdK, aus meiner Sicht..

Kampf 1 brachst du nur faehige Heiler.

Kampf 2 DDs die gut umschwenken koennen, und die Heiler muessen ned so toll sein

Kampf 3 bissl knifflig, mit gutm Fokus und Heal schaffste das ohne CC *brauchen eig nur Counterspell}

Kampf 4 ist Leviatchan Mode...

alles bis auf Kampf 3 lag im 10er im Firsttry und ihm 25 alles...dabei sind wir ned so die ultra Gilde ...


----------



## Panaku (1. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> WH000T?! Für pdk 10ner (wir sprechen von nonhero) brauchste doch nicht das gear was du in ulduar brauchst Oo. Bis jetzt sind 4 Bosse da. 1-2 legt man grün blau. 3ter is so auf Thorim Hodir niveau. 4wieder unterste schublade.
> 
> Ich würd sagen Sartha 0D -> Naxx -> Maly -> pdk1-2,4 -> Uldu clear bis hin zu vezaxxx -> Pdk3 -> Und der gute alte yoggi. (S3d ohne die cheater taktik mit speedkill kommt dann so ......................................................................hier^^ zumindest wenn man nie 25ger geht und von da auch kein gear hat.
> 
> Zum 25ger falls dus mal vor hast zu gehn. Sartha 0D naxx maly sartha 3d PdK clear (bis zum 4ten halt ka wie anub is) Uldu. Wobei uldu die ersten 7 halt freeloot sind^^



also als tank brauchste gear für den ersten boss. sonst zerfezt er dich


----------



## Terence (1. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Hmm.. nein. Wenn du Naxx-Gear hast, wird ein Ignis eher bedingt Freeloot sein, Auriaya ist auch etwas Übung. Aber du leidest wohl eh unter chronischem Realitätsverlust, und hast mit Naxx 25er Gear schon Mimiron im 1. Try genatzt. GZ dazu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Er leidet sicherlich nicht unter Realitätsverlust. Die Bosse sind alle ein Witz in Wotlk bis auf die Wächter und aufwärts. Du bist wahrscheinlich einer von denen, die erst Epics aus Heros oder Naxx10er brauchte ( oder du meintest du brauchst sie) um Saphiron und Kel'Thuzad anzugehen. Völliger Quatsch. Wir haben auf einem anderem Server wo wir Justforfun mal angefangen haben die ersten 3 Bosse letztens aus PDK 10er auch mit Gear auf Naxx10er Naxx25er und 1-2 gute Items gemacht. Und Ignis kannst du sogar mit noch schlechterem Gear machen. Auriaya und Übung? Vielleicht ein bisschen für die Leute die den Encounter zum ersten Mal machen. Aber danach weisst du Bescheid. Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, dass DU schlechter spielst als er? Nein natürlich nicht.

Was ich schlecht finde ist, dass man seit Wotlk die Leute nicht mehr nach ihrem Gear filtern kann, wie damals in BC wenn man eine Randomgruppe aufbaut

Das geile ist auch, dass bei PDK10er teilweise bessere Items als bei Algalon bzw. Uld25 droppen. Wären sie richtig schwer wäre das ja noch logisch. Aber so hat einer von den Typen nicht ganz nachgedacht oder es war beabsichtigt damit jeder an gute neue Items kommt.


----------



## Valinbor (1. September 2009)

1. Boss: Eigentlich recht einfach... Bei uns lag er spätestens im 2. Try, und das auch nur wenn ein Tank abgekratzt ist in der 2. Phase oder zu viele DD's umgekippt sind (2. Phase) 

2. Boss: Ich finde ihn nicht viel schwerer als den ersten. Auch dort lag er meist im 1. oder 2. Try. Wenn nicht, waren es unnötige Sachen (nicht unterbrochen etc.)

3. Boss: Je nach Kombination recht anspruchsvoll. Letzte Woche haben wir sie z.B. nicht geschafft. Gruppe: Shadowpriest, Verstärker Schami, Bäumchen, Heal-Pala, Jäger, DK. (Wir hatten kaum CC dabei)
Gestern haben wir sie im 3. Try gelegt. Schurke, Heal-Priest, Heal-Schami, Moonkin, Hexer, Krieger. (Wir hatten wieder kaum CC dabei, aber wie gesagt im 3. Try lagen sie. Der Schurke hat meist die Heiler gerissen...)

4. Boss: Gestern das erste Mal gesehen, 2. Try lagen sie. Und das auch nur, weil im ersten Try nicht alle die Taktik verstanden haben (im 2. auch nicht, die Heilung ist 2x durch gegangen, 30 Sekunden vor'm Enrage sind se down gegangen).

Ich freu mich auf Anub und den Hero Mode...


----------



## bababuss (1. September 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> em ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich dem Equip für PdK 10 nHC
> 
> Da ich eigentlich ausschliesslich PvP (Arena) betreibe, habe ich mehr oder weniger nur pvp equip (bin Pala Heiler)
> 
> ...



Nein, du bist nicht PdK ready.


----------



## Merlinia (1. September 2009)

Es gibt kein pdc10er^^

Falls du Pdc meinst, ises genau so schwer wie jede andere Hero auch...also garnicht.

Und zu Naxx ist es kein Vergleich. Denn Mit Naxx eq hättest da warscheinlich keine Chance. Mit Ulduar natürlich schon, dann müsste man es aber mit Ulduar vergleichen und muss sagen Pdk 10er is nicht schwer solang der Raid beim 1. Boss movement hat und beim 3. gut CC`n kann.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (1. September 2009)

Also, pdk 10er ist schon n brocken..aber nicht sonderlich schwer
ich war samstag mein erstes mal pdk 10er. Mit einer random group und wir ahben ganz pdk first try durchgekloppt. und ich hab noch nichma ulduar 10er clear!
also...solang man movement kann und nicht totall idiotisch ist, ist pdk verhältnismäßig einfach und auch schön kurz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (1. September 2009)

Biebre schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte nachfragen wo man den pdc 10er Raid im Vergleich zu naxx 10 einordnen kann vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. Danke für eure antworten. =)
> 
> Gruß.



naxx 10 >> naxx 25 >> PD*C* >> 10er ulduar >> 25er ulduar >>10er PD*K* >>25er PD*K*



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich würd PDK so mit den Wächtern in Ulduar gleichsetzen.
> Die Champs ungefähr wie Mimiron, die Twins aber eher wie den Leviathan (die sind echt ein Witz).



naja bei den champs ist halt die reihenfolge wichtig und jeder dd muss seine aufgabe richtig machen (unterbrechen cc...) dann klappt alles auch sehr einfach

ich würd den schwerigkeitsgrad bissien höher als 10er naxx legen von den encountern her ...

ob 10er naxx eq für 10er pdk reicht weis ich nicht


----------

